# FabFitFun VIP Summer 2015 *Spoilers*



## lauradiniwilk (May 11, 2015)

I personally haven't seen any spoilers yet, but I am sure they are coming any day...


----------



## Geek2 (May 24, 2015)

A spoiler should be coming soon I would think


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 28, 2015)

I definitely need a spoiler this time around. I've been subbed for the last 8 boxes/seasons and wasn't bowled over by the last one. Then again I got it for only $25 so value wise it was still totally worth it even if I just used the products as gifts. I'm hoping they include a jewelry piece for a change of pace--and not a shell casing, regardless what charity it represents, lol.


----------



## Geek2 (May 29, 2015)

Here is the first spoiler directly from FFB, exclusively for MUT! 

*tarte LipSurgence lip gloss*

- $19 value 

- Gorgeous color that plumps your pout the natural way

- Infused with jojoba seed oil, vitamin E, and flower extract to help hydrate your lips while smoothing fine lines and wrinkles

- Natural color with a non-sticky formula

- Specially designed wand applicator for an easy, foolproof application every time!

There is also an exclusive $10 off coupon code for MUT.

Coupon code: *$10 off with code "MUT"*


----------



## Miccarty2 (May 29, 2015)

Good first spoiler! Thank you @@Reija!

I have been wanting to try a Tarte product - for some reason I've never received one in a sub box, even though I know they seem to be popular. Looks like some nice shades - fingers crossed that it will be one of the choices annual members can customize or that they choose a nice neutral one.


----------



## Shauna999 (May 29, 2015)

I'm hoping for a Fun , Super Bright color that SCREAMS Summer!!!! I have to admit that I'm just kinda meh about the spoiler but tarte is a quality brand so now I just pray I get a fun color to Rock!!!!!


----------



## lauradiniwilk (May 29, 2015)

I love tarte lipsurgences, that is a promising start!


----------



## Fashion Diva (May 31, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I'm hoping for a Fun , Super Bright color that SCREAMS Summer!!!! I have to admit that I'm just kinda meh about the spoiler but tarte is a quality brand so now I just pray I get a fun color to Rock!!!!!


I'm kind of meh about the spoiler. I guess I'm one who has received a ton of Tarte lip products in the last year (it's actually one of my top 3 cosmetic brands). I suppose I was hoping to see something other than a beauty product as a spoiler for FFF since cosmetics are part of every beauty box and this is supposed to be different, more like a lifestyle/fitness/wellness box. Fingers crossed for something different. I've gotten every box for 2 years so here's to hoping for a more targeted item next!


----------



## blank2aa (Jun 1, 2015)

I just cancelled I just can't risk it after the spring box. I'll wait for spoilers to come out and re sign up if I think it's worth it!


----------



## britty (Jun 4, 2015)

Unfortunately (and I may be the only one) I am not too enthused about the lip colors... I love Tarte, but the LipSurgence is too sticky for me.  I'm going to hold off on this one for a while and see whatever else they have.  Luckily I think the lip gloss will trade easily!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 6, 2015)

Did anyone else get a shipping notice? I thought I read they werent shipping til the end of the month.


----------



## MET (Jun 7, 2015)

Just received a spoiler email - it looks like it's a small personal wireless speaker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 7, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> Did anyone else get a shipping notice? I thought I read they werent shipping til the end of the month.


I received a shipping notice too and I'm quite confused. I pray that their not sending me the spring box because I just signed up again. They enticed me back with an email stating to resubscribe for $39.99- but I swear the promo email specifically said for the summer box. We'll see what happens... I'm excited for the summer box- so far so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Update : I just got an email from CS and it's the spring box. She told me at their was a hiccup in the system and it sent out a spring box and that everyone's getting charged tomorrow for the summer box. My confirmation email specifically stated that I'd receive the summer box and that it would ship by the 22- I'm sure it will take a couple emails back and forth but they"ll fix the issue. My experience with FFF CS has been great and I expect to get this worked out!!


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 7, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> I received a shipping notice too and I'm quite confused. I pray that their not sending me the spring box because I just signed up again. They enticed me back with an email stating to resubscribe for $39.99- but I swear the promo email specifically said for the summer box. We'll see what happens... I'm excited for the summer box- so far so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Update : I just got an email from CS and it's the spring box. She told me at their was a hiccup in the system and it sent out a spring box and that everyone's getting charged tomorrow for the summer box. My confirmation email specifically stated that I'd receive the summer box and that it would ship by the 22- I'm sure it will take a couple emails back and forth but they"ll fix the issue. My experience with FFF CS has been great and I expect to get this worked out!!


No! I already got the spring box and only wanted summer. ugh


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 7, 2015)

Im excited about the spoilers so far. Convinced me to sign up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 7, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> No! I already got the spring box and only wanted summer. ugh


FFF already made things right for me... IMO Stellar CS!! Just email them &amp; tell them you signed up for the summer box &amp; it seems that they shipped you a spring box. They'll correct the issue right away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Here is spoiler #2

http://www.fabfitfun.com/speaker


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 8, 2015)

Hmm, I was mildly interested until I saw that it was a FFF speaker instead of a brand that normally makes speakers.


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone know how good they are at giving out refunds? I cancelled and they still charged me and for some reason my account says active (which is weird because I cancelled in like April.) I recently lost my job and because I had no money in my account now this box is going to cost $85 unless they give me a refund then I won't have to pay the fee. I'm sad because the little money I do have I wanted to buy my child a birthday present. And I'm sorry for the vent, but I'm just irritated. I sent them an email and I hope they just give me a refund.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your job @@smiletorismile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Hope you can get a refund and can buy your child a bday present. Unfortunately I don't know how good they are with refunds. Keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get a refund and that your job situation gets better for you ASAP.


----------



## Mermaid35 (Jun 8, 2015)

I think they do refunds fairly regularly.  I had 2 subscriptions with FFF and cancelled both of them.  Only 1 got the confirmation email that it was canceled and they ended up reactivating that one a month later without any prompting from me.  The other one never got the cancellation to go through and had to work with CS to make it happen.  From what I've read, this is common with FFF.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 8, 2015)

Full Spoilers Reveal - Courtesy of MSA

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sweepstakes/rules/a41009/cosmobody-fabfitfun-sweepstakes/

I like this box &amp; will pretty much use everything-- I just wish it had a more summery feel but I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jun 9, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Full Spoilers Reveal - Courtesy of MSA
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/sweepstakes/rules/a41009/cosmobody-fabfitfun-sweepstakes/
> 
> I like this box &amp; will pretty much use everything-- I just wish it had a more summery feel but I'm not complaining  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the spoilers - it looks okay but like you said not very summery.

I am not sure that upgrading to the annual subscription was worth it for FFF.  It seems like while the boxes are okay they offer much better deals after the boxes have been out for a while - so as an annual subscriber you're really not getting any discounts or perks.  Live and learn....


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 9, 2015)

Everyone on MSA is saying they got charged even if they cancelled...check your bank accounts, ladies!


----------



## Saiza (Jun 9, 2015)

Yeah I canceled or at least tried to 6 times and it still said active, I never got a confirmation that I canceled. Then today I got an email saying "payment confirmation" charging me $180 for another whole year of it. I flipped, I don't want the boxes, the last two were giant disappointments for me. I tried calling their toll free number, no answer, you could only leave a message, I emailed them and then called my credit card company to dispute the charge. FFF emailed me back and said they canceled it and issued a refund of my money. I think it's super shady no one can cancel their account and everyone gets charged anyway. They've started responding to some of the comments on MSA but not all of them.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 9, 2015)

Saiza said:


> Yeah I canceled or at least tried to 6 times and it still said active, I never got a confirmation that I canceled. Then today I got an email saying "payment confirmation" charging me $180 for another whole year of it. I flipped, I don't want the boxes, the last two were giant disappointments for me. I tried calling their toll free number, no answer, you could only leave a message, I emailed them and then called my credit card company to dispute the charge. FFF emailed me back and said they canceled it and issued a refund of my money. I think it's super shady no one can cancel their account and everyone gets charged anyway. They've started responding to some of the comments on MSA but not all of them.


They had similar issues last quarter too. They seem to think its a glitch in their mobile site. They responded on MSA by offering everyone refunds - I really don't think their trying to be shady. I really think they need a system update to fix the apparent issues at hand. Sorry about your frustrations, I'm sure they'll refund your money. I've had a couple problems with them throughout the years &amp; when it's all said &amp; done, they've always done the right thing.


----------



## Saiza (Jun 10, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> They had similar issues last quarter too. They seem to think its a glitch in their mobile site. They responded on MSA by offering everyone refunds - I really don't think their trying to be shady. I really think they need a system update to fix the apparent issues at hand. Sorry about your frustrations, I'm sure they'll refund your money. I've had a couple problems with them throughout the years &amp; when it's all said &amp; done, they've always done the right thing.


I didn't use the mobile site though nor did lots of the other people on MSA, I tried Firefox and Chrome like a lot of them and it didn't work. And yes they did refund my money, so they did the right thing, but not impressed with their customer service at all.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

I cancelled months ago and yet the other day I got an email saying that my account was cancelled because my card didn't go through (my CC card number changed because I reported the card lost).  Good thing too because I probably would have just kept it otherwise, despite the fact that 99% of my FFF goodies from the last year are just sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## Megan Langer (Jun 10, 2015)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Someone on MSA said annual subs can choose the lip gloss, speaker color and necklace. I am curious mostly about the necklace. I haven't been able to find more info on them. Does anyone have an annual sub that can look and see the options and share?[/SIZE]


----------



## Debby Jovanovic (Jun 10, 2015)

Heart, Moon or Horseshoe in gold or rose gold for necklace, teal or pink speaker and Envy, Flush or True Love Lip Surgence.


----------



## Megan Langer (Jun 10, 2015)

DebbyJ said:


> Heart, Moon or Horseshoe in gold or rose gold for necklace, teal or pink speaker and Envy, Flush or True Love Lip Surgence.


Thank you!

Has anyone found a website for the company "wren" for the necklaces?


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 10, 2015)

MeganandBay said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Has anyone found a website for the company "wren" for the necklaces?


I did a little searching and couldn't find any more info on the necklaces. What was the price point according to Cosmo - $100? That seems steep!

I was pleasantly surprised that there were so many choice options. Although, I think when it comes down to it, I don't really care about the color of the speaker... and the pictures of the necklace made them look a little cheap - I'm hoping when they show up they look more "expensive and delicate" lol (especially given the apparent retail value). I wish they had offered a silver choice. I think rose gold is pretty, but I've already expanded into gold jewelry thanks to sub boxes, and I don't want to have to go out and buy rose-gold earrings too.. so I went with the regular gold moon necklace, although now I'm second guessing myself.

I'm glad we got to pick a lip color, but all three choices were really pretty and looked like they'd probably work on different skin-tones.

So anyway, I signed up for the annual sub because in previous boxes (before I subscribed) there were options I really didn't want.. but in the past two boxes, Spring and Summer, I would probably have been okay with not getting a choice. Oh well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nicepenguins (Jun 10, 2015)

I love the spoilers for this box and actually resubbed to get it. I think it's pretty summery with the speaker, gloss (I can't carry anything else or it will melt), easy-care hair product, fun nail wraps, aloe Vera spray, etc. Super excited about the meditation gift card too. With the $10 off it's the same as a popsugar box but much better value. Yay!


----------



## MET (Jun 10, 2015)

The description had 14k gold or 14k rose gold - not gold plated.  So if it's "real" gold then it's a great price point. 



Miccarty2 said:


> I did a little searching and couldn't find any more info on the necklaces. What was the price point according to Cosmo - $100? That seems steep!


----------



## jbd90 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wish they'd consider long term subscribers and not just yearly in allowing choices to be made. I've been subscribed monthly since spring of last year....I love envy, but I think flush and one true love would be too bright for me. I also would prefer teal (hate pink) and either the gold horseshoe or moon necklace (hate rose gold). Not sure if it's worth keeping or canceling this month. I love the idea of the hair product and perfume (natural!) but I may not even like the scent.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 11, 2015)

Hey everyone!  If you had tried to cancel your account and it didn't go through, here is the information you need to get in touch with FFF:

[email protected]FabFitFun.com

855-313-6267 Mon-Fri 10am-5pm PST

If you are leaving a voice message, make sure you leave a callback number!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 11, 2015)

I paid $40 for this and $40 for PopSugar and I have to say this is a much better value than this month's Popsugar. I still love Popsugar, FFF have more variety.


----------



## Kyleyz (Jun 14, 2015)

Heads up non-annual subscribers, check your junk mail...I got an email today that let me select for my box from the options based on being a loyal customer (not annual) and the email said I can customize in the future.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kyleyz said:


> Heads up non-annual subscribers, check your junk mail...I got an email today that let me select for my box from the options based on being a loyal customer (not annual) and the email said I can customize in the future.


Me too.. I picked pink speaker , rose gold horseshoe necklace &amp; flush tarte lip gloss... I just re-signed up- I skipped spring &amp; they still gave me the opportunity to pick my items-- FFF Rocks!!


----------



## northwest22 (Jun 14, 2015)

Fun. I picked teal, gold horsehoe and the purplish lip stuff.


----------



## daisygirl2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Shauna999 said:


> Me too.. I picked pink speaker , rose gold horseshoe necklace &amp; flush tarte lip gloss... I just re-signed up- I skipped spring &amp; they still gave me the opportunity to pick my items-- FFF Rocks!!


Be careful. I received a similar email, but mine said I would be immediately upgraded to a yearly subscription if I decided to pick my box options. It sounds like there are more than one version of this email going out. Make sure you know which one you got.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 15, 2015)

So there is a no strings attached version for "loyal subbies" and a strings attached one for everyone else?  Just want to make sure I'm understanding what I'm reading.  I guess I'm okay with that since I am all for giving perks to people who stick with FFF since we often get screwed over on codes and whatnot.  There SHOULD be extra incentives to not sub/unsub each quarter.  Now if only I get get PSMH to offer me a loyalty perk...


----------



## Shauna999 (Jun 15, 2015)

I actually received both emails. I received the loyal subbies email a couple days after the initial email trying to get me to upgrade to select. I think it's pretty cool &amp; a smart plan for them to offer this to loyal subscribers. I liked the box but now that I actually got to pick my exact variations.. I'm super excited!!!


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jun 24, 2015)

Has anyone gotten a shipping notice? I thought it was going to ship on the 22nd but maybe that was "week of the 22nd". I'm impatient!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

My box just came! I'm excited. I like so many things in this box. Now I'm bummed I cancelled for next one before this one came. I'll put the picture behind a spoiler.



Spoiler



My favorite items in the box are the speaker and the jump rope. I took the jump rope out right away and started jumping. I haven't jump roped in years and it was fun. I need to do more exercising so I'm looking forward jump roping. There is even a little workout you can follow online according to the card inside. The hair product, the lip gloss and the konjac sponge will get used up for sure. Overall this is a great box.


----------



## MET (Jun 25, 2015)

Reija said:


> My box just came! I'm excited. I like so many things in this box. Now I'm bummed I cancelled for next one before this one came. I'll put the picture behind a spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good, thank you for posting.  Do you like the necklace?


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

The necklace is nice but I will gift it to my daughter-in-law. It's more her style. I like dainty jewelry but I think she can get more use out of it than me.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## DianeER (Jun 25, 2015)

Reija, did you get a shipping notice or did the box show up by surprise? I have no indication mine is on the way.


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 25, 2015)

@@DianeER, I didn't get a shipping notice.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jun 26, 2015)

Reija said:


> @@DianeER, I didn't get a shipping notice.


Good to know.  I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## DianeER (Jun 29, 2015)

I got a shipping notice yesterday, shouldn't be long now!


----------



## DianeER (Jul 1, 2015)

Got my FFF box today and I *love* it! With the exception of the nail wraps, I will use every single thing in the box, very happy. Some quarters they do better than others, and I think this one was a definite win.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm probably going to get this if they offer a discount; I have been wanting to sign up for headspace anyway.


----------



## Jasujo (Jul 1, 2015)

I just got mine today! My husband had to show my how to hookup the speaker to my iPad bluetooth, but I really like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For some reason, I thought the pendant might be a bit bigger? My only problem is the perfume spilled a bit and everything smells like it. It's not bad, it's just all over. I miss there being snacks in the box. I don't need a whole box of snacks, but one would be nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PinkShanyn (Jul 2, 2015)

Reija - what scent is the inkling roll on?


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

PinkShanyn said:


> Reija - what scent is the inkling roll on?


@@PinkShanyn It's sultry. Not sure if there are variations to the scent. Mine says sultry


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 2, 2015)

Is there an expiration date on the headspace card?


----------



## DianeER (Jul 2, 2015)

lauradiniwilk said:


> Is there an expiration date on the headspace card?


I just checked the Headspace card, there is no expiration date shown. Also, there is an actual code on my card, so it's not just a "go to this link and get it". I have not used mine yet, but someone (here I think?) said that it does not ask you for a credit card when you sign up, so it's an actual freebie (unless you want to continue past 3 months).



PinkShanyn said:


> Reija - what scent is the inkling roll on?


The info card says that the box includes "Inkling Scents Sultry Roll-On Oil Perfume", so I'm sure we all got the same scent. "Sultry is a blend of creamy sandalwood, white amber, lotus flower, orchid, Bulgarian rose, and silky vanilla..."


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info about the scent @DianeER. I forgot to look at the info card. I only glanced at it quick and didn't really read it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Geek2 (Jul 2, 2015)

The sultry is a nice scent. I used it this morning and it smells nice. I think it's great for summer time.


----------



## prettycat33 (Jul 3, 2015)

I just got my fff box in and I love it ! I got the turquoise speaker, a pretty pinkish mauve lip gloss called exquisite that has a lovely purple mosaic outside design, and I received the rose gold heart necklace but I am trading it for the gold horseshoe one. The perfume smells amazing, musky but not over powering and it is all oil, no alcohol. This is a great box.


----------



## Mnky (Jul 7, 2015)

Has anyone had luck with the radio function on the speaker? I'm in Chicago and have no luck picking anything up as I scan.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Jul 7, 2015)

I got my box last week and I'm happy with this one. I chose the envy lip gloss shade and it's perfect. I'll use the hair product and the body lotion. The speaker worked well, so that's fun. I'm really glad we could choose the color, as I like the blue a lot.

The necklace is fine. I really do wish they had offered it in silver. I have no idea who would spend $100 on it - it looks and feels pretty cheap - but it's so much better than the bullet necklace so I won't complain any more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If they had said it was worth $30 I wouldn't be rolling my eyes!

My only issue with this box is that my headspace certificate/card was missing, and I emailed customer service but haven't heard back, and it's been more than 24 hours. I may call them so that I don't forget about it. That is one of the higher value items in the box, so I really want to try it (and the commenters on MSA seemed to speak really highly of it).

Anyway, overall I think this was a nice well rounded box with usable items. Worth my $43 and I discovered at least couple of new products I may buy again!


----------



## DianeER (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been swimming a lot this summer and the gorge leave-in conditioner spray has worked like magic. My hair had been trending towards straw (even with a dorky bathing cap) before, but now it's really softened up a lot when I use this regularly and before swimming. Very pleased, I will definitely be buying more of this.


----------



## inimitable_d (Jul 7, 2015)

I got mine today and I'm really happy with it!  I agree the necklace doesn't seem to be worth $100, but I like it regardless.  I chose the rose gold horseshoe, which I'm happy with, but now I think I kind of wish I'd gotten the gold horseshoe.

I think the perfume smells amazing, and the Tarte lip gloss is nice, too.  I'm excited to try the Headspace membership, I know I'll get great use out of the cleansing sponge, and I actually think the spray lotion/Vaseline stuff is a great concept.  I'm also excited to try the hair product.

The only two things I likely won't use are the jump rope and the nail wraps.  Awesome box this quarter!


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 7, 2015)

For the ladies that like the gorge hair product-- I just saw a spoiler for boxy charm this month &amp; it looks like their including a full size of the spray in this months box -- spoiler was on MSA  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kkat (Jul 8, 2015)

Got mine today, and I think its a pretty useful box!  With a beach trip coming up, I think the Vaseline spray will be awesome and the speaker will work nicely when sitting out by the water. I may hang on to the necklace and gift to a young niece this Christmas (along with the nail wraps, ha).

The only thing I questioned - Did anyone else's Tarte lip gloss come with NO box?

I am bummed because I had planned on swapping since I don't do lip glosses, but no box...I'm not sure now.

Overall, I enjoyed this box! 

Edit:  Looking on instagram, there seems to be a mix between boxed and unboxed glosses (?).  Either way, may give instead of swap just in case.


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2015)

I got my box today &amp; I absolutely love everything!! This box is an incredible value &amp; all the items are totally useful for me. I got (picked) the horse shoe necklace in rose gold &amp; it's perfect for everyday wear... Hopefully the horse shoe brings me some luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Is it crazy that now I'm already thinking about the Fall spoiler..lol... #subaddiction ..


----------



## Shauna999 (Jul 8, 2015)

@ kkat... I would totally swap the tarte gloss if you don't want it. Just specify in your listing that it didn't come with a box. A lot of subs are like this &amp; I'm sure most won't mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Sadejane (Jul 10, 2015)

I am really enjoying this season's box.  I'm surprised to see so many people complaining about this box (on different forums, like MSA).   Really, I'm not sure what people expect out of a $50 box. . .it's actually far better than some of the PS LE $100 boxes.  

I got the rose gold horseshoe necklace and think it's adorable.  I've used the Tarte lip gloss every day and it gives the prettiest flush of color + hydration (I got the reddish shade with slight flecks of gold).  I also like the taste and smell of it.  

Just connected my speaker and think it's neat-o.  I can't figure out the radio at all (it doesn't pick up any channels and I live directly across from a radio station!), but the bluetooth worked great and I'll be using it a lot.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I totally appreciated that the Headspace code didn't require a credit card.  It's a neat program and I will probably extend my subscription once the 3 month trial is over. I was facing an extremely stressful/emotional situation yesterday and did the SOS meditation, it really did help calm me.  I feel more focused and optimistic after a session and the interface is easy.  

The perfume was not 'me' (I'm not into the amber/sandalwood scents), but I gave it to a friend who loved it.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still considering this box; does anyone know of any good codes?


----------



## RaeW (Jul 14, 2015)

Summer10

10 dollars off and the fruit infuser water bottle free


----------



## Weebs (Jul 17, 2015)

This summer box is on Jane.com today for $34.99. FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fabgirl (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks for sharing @@Weebs!! Just picked one up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mrs30009 (Jul 19, 2015)

.


----------



## Snolili (Jul 20, 2015)

I got mine on Saturday, I used the "july4" code to get the Pur-Lis sunscreen and the water bottle. The bottle's coming separately, but everything else was there. My daughter stole the jump rope and speaker immediately. I got the lip gloss in flush, pretty, but I'm not much of a gloss girl so I'm on the fence. 

I got the rose gold heart necklace, pretty but my daughter really wants me to trade for a gold moon. Are people still swapping those or has everyone traded for what they wanted? 

I really liked this box, it was my first box and I got it after the full spoilers, and nearly everything was useful. Wish there was a snack, lol. I'll see what the fall spoilers are before deciding to go on.


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 11, 2015)

The Gorge hair product has become one of my favorites. I really like it for styling and refreshing the next day. I don't blow dry my hair every day so it works great. Even the days I let my hair air dry, I use this and my hair is so much better when it dries and easy to style. Anyone else use the products from this box? Has anything become your favorite?


----------



## DianeER (Aug 12, 2015)

The Gorge hair product is by far my favorite, it has saved my hair many times over since I am swimming almost daily -- now my hair is much less damaged by the chlorine than earlier in the summer before I'd started using the Gorge product. In fact, I subscribed to BoxyCharm specifically because they were offering another bottle of this last month (with a $20 discount code for *another* bottle!). It's great stuff.


----------



## Miccarty2 (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree, the Gorge is one of my favorites from this box. I also really love the lip gloss. It's a good color on me, so I can wear it no matter what outfit or other makeup I'm wearing. I'm also really happy with the konjac sponge.

The speaker I have used a surprising amount as well. I redeemed the headspace code, but haven't had a chance to really use it, although I still plan to. I thought that was a good interesting addition. Overall I thought this was a really nice balanced box.

I'm already looking forward to fall too!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 27, 2015)

Fall spoiler should be soon. I'm vacillating if I need this box-- we have until 09/13 to cancel according to their website. FFF allowed me to make selections on my last box since I've been a long time subscriber-- but the kicker is that I can't cancel the box. They got me right where they want me.. Now bring on the spoilers FFF


----------



## Geek2 (Aug 27, 2015)

Just opened a topic for Fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thanks for the reminder @@Shauna999 !

https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/137923-fabfitfun-vip-fall-2015-spoilers/


----------

